# 2022 St Joe River Fish Ladder Updates



## Clum

Clum said:


> And I bet the CO's have had a few other things on their mind in November...


Not nutting?


----------



## riverbob

o_mykiss said:


> I'm pretty sure the creel survey ends in October and thats where they get most of the reports from, along with CO's
> 
> And I bet the CO's have had a few other things on their mind in November...


 good answer


----------



## wilsonm

jpmarko said:


> Is there any update on steelhead at Berrien dam? I've made six trips there since mid October and have only caught a few small steelhead (emphasis on "small") with the exception of one 7 lbs hen. It was really slow when I was there this past Thursday morning. Fishing has been disappointing compared to past years.


I'm not sure what year we're caught up to. We usually have interns or summer workers read those video files. Indiana usually keeps more up to date fish passage at South Bend. You may be able to find that online. Your best bet is to call the Plainwell office at 269-685-6851 for Berrien fish ladder data.


----------



## jpmarko

wilsonm said:


> I'm not sure what year we're caught up to. We usually have interns or summer workers read those video files. Indiana usually keeps more up to date fish passage at South Bend. You may be able to find that online. Your best bet is to call the Plainwell office at 269-685-6851 for Berrien fish ladder data.


Thanks, Mike.


----------



## Erik

Been wondering what the water is like below BS. Last time I was there the turbines were all off. Current was really weird. 
Did that lake effect snow we had around thanksgiving make any difference in the water levels? Is the dam back up and running normal yet?


----------



## wilsonm

Checked the ladders today. Saw one steelhead in the Berrien ladder with 5 or 6 guys fishing from shore and a couple boats below the dam. Water level is very low.


----------



## riverbob

riverbob said:


> i also think they quit giving fishing reports, haven't seen one since nov. 9





o_mykiss said:


> I'm pretty sure the creel survey ends in October and thats where they get most of the reports from, along with CO's
> 
> And I bet the CO's have had a few other things on their mind in November...





riverbob said:


> good answer


well it been 2 months, still no reports, i'll try ,,,,,,,,, no ice fishing in lower mich. maybe in a couple weeks n i hear there getting a few steelies below 6th st, dam n ya mite try fishing the upper grand the ice is gone,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, good luck go gitum ,,,,,,,,,,,,, ps that time again, cabin fever


----------



## wilsonm

We've got years of info that once the river temps drop below 40, steelhead won't put the needed energy in to moving through the ladders. We'll be back checking things probably in late February/early March.


----------

